# Plastics Packaging Concept



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Angles are all we use (no bears) and yes PPC have always been good, better than the folks in Cal. that used to make them LOTS better quality


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

No price on site. Have to request a quote. Can you give us a hint, price on small quantities.

Did you order their preprinted label?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

sc-bee said:


> No price on site. Have to request a quote. Can you give us a hint, price on small quantities.
> 
> Did you order their preprinted label?


It has been over a year since I got the last order and don`t remember how much the were and NO I don`t use their lables because most of mine are gifts so I let the prenting on the back say all I want to say.


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

Brushy Mountain has the for .985 a piece with no lids

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=479


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

*Ppc*

Don't know if they sell less than a case of 200. This is simply what I usually buy each year. 

200 Angels $60.00 .. 200 labels $30.00,, 
In the past I have paid from $100.00 - $135.00 just for the angels.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Geese, sounds like Brushy is smilin on the way to the bank.


----------

